# Jake Update



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I thought it was time I post an update on Jake. It has been so hard watching his health decline. My big athletic boy, not so athletic anymore. His hind end becomes weaker each day. I am really careful with him to prevent any falls. He does trip and stumble quite a bit, so we try and keep his path clear. 

He takes all of his supplements very well. He always has though, I just say open, and he opens his mouth wide as I put pills down his throat. Such a good boy.







I make sure he gets his massages every night. He still has a great appetite, LOVES to eat. He still plays, although most of his playing is done lying down, chewing on a tennis ball, or sqeaking a stuffy. He just can not stand for more then a minute or two. that really breaks my heart.







But we are handling it.

He doesn't get to see Ken much anymore, and I know that is very difficult for him, so the times he does, we make those extra special. Some days are clearly better then others, but we will take what we can get. We don't know if he will make it through another summer here, as last summer was terribly hard on him. His breathing was very difficult, and had very little energy. That has much improved with the cooler weather. So we are making every day count with him.









I didn't want to post pictures unless they were happy ones, so I think these might do. Not the best quality, but you all get the idea.
















Where he is found most days.









He loves this hedge hog toy.









Gifts he received from a secret santa









Doesn't he look happy


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

That is so sweet. I was wondering how he was. It is hard to watch your best friend decline, but it looks like he is faring well. Did the cancer ever return, or has he beat it so far?? He reminds me alot of my old shepherd, Peggy, especially where he is upside down with his feet up. Give him a hug for me, please.


----------



## ituneyou (Dec 20, 2008)

Tammy he looks like such a sweet boy, sorry to hear that his health is not too good, great pictures i just love the last one.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Tammy,

Thanks so much for posting an update on Jake. I am sorry that he is having more trouble with his mobility. I understand how difficult that is. I love the pictures of him upside down and playing with his toys. He is absolutely adorable.









Hang in there and hugs to you and all of your 4 leggeds!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a sweetheart!







I love the last picture. He looks so happy, surrounded by all his toys.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jakey Wakey! What a sweet boy. You seem to be doing such a great job keeping him comfortable, and he looks so happy in those pictures! It is the hardest thing in the world to see them decline and have a hard time living. Especially when the mind is still there and sharp. I had a shepherd mix Jake, and he was my best bud. He passed at 15 when we had to put him down, hardest thing ever. But we made sure his last few months when he started declining were spent comfortable, full, happy and loved, and you can clearly see he that boy there is loved.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

He looks so content









I"m sorry to hear of his increasing difficulty. Life is way too short


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Those are happy photos Tammy.









And Jake is welcome up here during the summer. It's far cooler, and heck, we have plenty of room.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I am pleased for now on how he is doing. I know the cool weather has helped. His mobility problems, we are dealing with that the best we can. 

Richard, I am sorry, I forgot to mention in my post. On Jakes last checkup in October he was cancer free. We still keep a very close watch, and he will be having more tests run in March. So far so good!
I don't know if all the supplements have helped with that, but they are not hurting.

Lori, watch out, I just may take you up on that offer, and of course, I will be tagging along.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Awwwww....what a sweetie.







He looks very happy and I like the last pic the best too. His gentle expression reminds me of my Astro who is 11-ish now.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Tammy, YOU, of course, are welcome as well. As you know, I would love the company.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

TMARIE said:


> I just absolutely love this photo of him. He just looks so relaxed and at peace. The half closed eyes, that big old paw all ****-eyed, one just wants to gather him up and squeeze him tight(although, it would probably hurt like the dickens at his age).There is just something about a senior that grabs me. Thank you for that.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Tammy! 

He is adorable. So sweet. Such a happy guy! I want to age like that-just kind of accepting my limits and being okay with it, doing what I can do and enjoying the heck out of everything I can do.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Aw Richard, that is so sweet. Jake loves to be squeezed, or should I say, he tolerates it. Before we retired him from therapy work, we had many senior citizens that wanted nothing but to squeeze him. I guess he has that effect on people. Thank you so much for the kind words.

Thanks Jean for the Birthday wishes. I think we would all like to age like that, would be nice wouldn't it.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

WOW it is nice to see pictures of my buddy Jake. Tammy enjoy and love each day you have it is a gift. He looks nice and comfotable on the couch. My dear Apache was my office staff, when I took over the family room for my office the love seat stayed for my guy to lay on while I worked. 

Hey I have young adults who will lay around and play with their toys, so as long as Jakey is happy that is all that counts.

Tammy I wish I could bottle some of our cold weather that you could give to Jake in the summer. The high today was a whooping minus 5 deg without the wind chill, so we would have plenty of cold to bottle.

Val


----------

